# Dexter cattle for sale in N/E Oklahoma



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have 2 yearling bulls for sale, one black, de-horned, and long legged, the other dun, de-horned and long legged. I will take $400.00 for either one. Don't know if anyone is interested but I also have a dark dun, short leg bull for sale too. I have one nice, bred dun cow for sale. She is small, de-horned and very gentle. Her price is $1000.00. She should calve in late summer and is bred to a nice dark dun bull. I do have one black heifer that will be ready to go in a few weeks. 
Thanks for looking, P.J.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

You might try putting them on the craigslist or on the "keeping a family cow" forum.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Prolific farm again, eh PJ??

You ought to see Della and Bubba the pup. They are flourishing.

For potential buyers: Copperhead's animals are first class ...... you can't go wrong with them!! I bought a heifer from her and also got an Australian Sheperd pup from her. Great animals and very healthy!


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey, Dutchie, it's so good to see a post somewhere from you.....Glad to know Della is well, and I'm really interested in how the pup has made it.  
I know you are doing well, and I hope to see you and Greg again one of these days.
 Yes, I had a bumper crop of bulls this year, so I'm going to sell a couple of the bigger ones, and probably keep a couple for butcher. There will be meat !! Hug all the critters for me, including Greg, 
P.J.


----------

